# Stallions kept in stall



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Hoof and respiratory problems, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Are these breeding stallions or does she just have them intact so she can say that she has stallions?

As a potential boarder, I would not board at a place with stallions. Too much liability. 

But to answer the question, yes, it's a poor life for the stallions and can lead to MANY health problems.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myperuvianpaso (Feb 2, 2014)

"Are these breeding stallions or does she just have them intact so she can say that she has stallions?"

It's neither, really. She doesn't breed them, but I don't think she has them for bragging rights or anything. I think at one point she planned on training them as lesson horses. She was low on money for awhile, and constantly delaying gelding them. But with 13 new boarders, she has no excuse anymore.

"As a potential boarder, I would not board at a place with stallions. Too much liability."

I'm not a potential boarder. I've been boarding there for the past year. I've never liked the situation, but at least they got turned out sometimes before. Now, it makes me angry just to think about it. I'm not worried about liability though. My horse is a gelding, so at least he won't get pregnant. And those stallions are never allowed to go somewhere where they could do harm. I worked for the BO for a day, just helping get chores done while she tried to find another full-time employee to help with the new horses. I got to lead one of the stallions out of his stall and he was fine. But mares aren't allowed to walk past their stalls or they scream and kick and rear up in their stalls.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What would you do if one of those stallions got loose and attacked your gelding? It's not beyond the realm of possibility and if there's a mare in heat around, all bets are off. Stallions have been known to severely injure or even kill geldings who they perceived as rivals for mares.

Just something to think about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

While it might not be something you agree with (and for good reason!), it's one of those 'not my monkies, not my circus' situations... If you are worried for the safety of your horses, as Drafty has suggested, I would leave. That said, the likelihood of them 'escaping' from their stall seems to be a non-issue, and you're more focused on the ethical one.

You could speak to BO about your concerns, but be prepared for a 'mind your own business' type response.


----------



## myperuvianpaso (Feb 2, 2014)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> What would you do if one of those stallions got loose and attacked your gelding? It's not beyond the realm of possibility and if there's a mare in heat around, all bets are off. Stallions have been known to severely injure or even kill geldings who they perceived as rivals for mares.
> 
> Just something to think about.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Trust me, I don't like the situation. But the stallions haven't gotten loose in 12 years, so I'm not so much worried about my gelding. I'm just worried about those poor stallions. It's like locking a person in their bed.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Just so you know, a stallion does not recognize another male as a gelding and having no desire for any mares in heat. The stallion, being hormonal driven will do his best to drive off the gelding even if it means crippling injuries or death. Geldings don't fight like stallions do, just not in them. Those stallions should be checked for ulcers from the stress of being trapped in a cage. It is most unfair to the horses. How often do they get their hooves attended to? I knew of a gal who kept a stallion cooped up pretty much 24/7. He was her "lovie" horse. "Oh he's so laid back". No, he was pretty much shut down. Horses would come and go during the day and he remained in his corner stall. When I looked at him there was no spark in his eyes, no interest in anything.


----------



## myperuvianpaso (Feb 2, 2014)

"No, he was pretty much shut down. Horses would come and go during the day and he remained in his corner stall. When I looked at him there was no spark in his eyes, no interest in anything"

That's exactly what I'm talking about. And no their hooves don't get trimmed very often. They're huge and messed up


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

While we worry about these poor stallions suffering in these musty conditions - what about the other horses?? Don't you think it would be bad for them too, especially the mares if one of the owners should decide to breed their mare?


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

The problems with keeping them stabled 24/7 are multiple if they are not getting exercised, as in ridden daily. To my way of thinking it is plain cruelty. 

I have kept stallions with livery horses around and never had an accident of a stud getting loose and attacking or covering another horse. 

Two of the stallions I had at the same time had stables by the gate so had all the other horses led and ridden past them and they would take no more interest than any other horse would.

When you have your own place it is all,to easy to collect horses and you have to learn to be tough and only have as many horses as you can both afford and have time for.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I was on a yard with five stallions. They were kept at the other end of the stable block and you could walk past in the centre but you weren't allowed to touch them or walk your horses past them (that wouldn't have been possible anyway). They were worked, and turned out. They were also bred.

They were chilled out creatures because they had respect for their owners, and no one else was allowed to work them (they did allow me to work with one of the appys when I was horseless, and another lady broke and rode one of their younger offspring they'd kept intact for breeding).

The ONLY time I saw these horses act out was when I brought Dubai, as a three year old stallion, on to the yard. He didn't go near them, but they caught his scent as I went in to the school. The two grandad stallions were calling out and kicking their doors.

But they were kept as horses, not stuck in their boxes. Your BO is creating a huge problem for herself, other people, and other horses on that yard. If they aren't handled, and have no stimulation what so ever she is going to end up with two very frustrated and sour horses which are going to be a huge problem to handle. Perhaps she knows she's left it so long that she feels she can't handle them. Who knows. But I sure wouldn't keep my horse on a yard with stallions that are unhandled and stuck in a box.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

they should get some turn out time. its like putting them in isolation. She needs to geld them.
I agree No mares near them. 
It is mentally unhealthy for them to be isolated all the time.


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

I have seen stallions kept like this over the years and it has always bothered me. No horse should be confined 24/7 in a stall. Admittedly there are liability issues with keeping a stallion that require a lot more security, but if someone is not willing to meet these requirements and provide a normal life for a stallion they shouldn't keep one. There are plenty of stallions that were started off right and work like any other horse and get turned out in a secure area like any other horse.


----------

